# Husqvarna 455 Rancher review



## Mandolin (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I posted on another thread that my wife had bought me a new Husq 455 Rancher for Christmas so here's my review. I have owned many chainsaws, Poulan, Homelite. The 455 is probably the best saw I have ever owned or used. It has plenty of power and the 20 inch bar allows me to saw most anything on my place. It has great safety features and the weight is light enough so I can run it all day and not ruin my back. I think it's just a great chainsaw.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2012)

The question is, what's her name? My husky's have names (so does my little Dolmar). The 395XP is _Helga_. The 372XP is _Hilda_. I've re-named the little Dolmar _Heidi_. 

Maybe name your Rancher . . . . _Teresia _which means "harvester". Since you're a southern boy like me, we're allowed to mispronounce words to suit our dialect. In fact, we're expected to mispronounce certain words and foreign names are certainly something we should slaughter. Just call her Theresa (ter•ee•suh) for short. 

_Hey hawney, me an Ter-eesuh urr fixin' tago gitsum pan trees up 'air on thu narth farty. Weel-uh beebackinuh-leetle bee-ut. _




.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info...

I've got the parts in to fix my pooh-lan, waiting for the time to do so...

If'n the handle breaks again, I'lll put it on C's list and get a Husky.

p


----------



## clapiana (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree a fantastic chainsaw. 3 pulls and it starts every time. I cut up 8 cords over the summer without any issues


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep - Pretty tough too. I have the same saw. Dropped 17 ERC (Not anywhere near the monsters Kevin drops) last summer. Loaned it to my neighbor... who wrecked the clutch assembly. For the life of me i can't figure out how he did it. Easy work around and it still works like a champ. BTW he reshaped a bar and the dogs too...


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2013)

[attachment=16037]

They are popular.


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2013)

Pic failed :(


----------



## Dusty (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a Husqvarna 455 Rancher this Fall. I've used it several times and I've been very happy with it. My other saw is an Echo SC-400 with an 18 inch bar and it's not even close in power to the Rancher. I have 5 or 6 chains for the Echo, so it's still in use and will be for a long time. I have over 50 trees on my property that are way too big to cut with a 20" bar, so one day I'll be looking for a big saw to use felling those trees and quartering them so I can saw them on my sawmill. 

Hal


----------

